# Parallels Desktop sur M1 :  et les anciennes machines virtuelles ?



## Dialex (15 Mars 2021)

Parallels travaille en ce moment pour rendre Parallels Desktop compatible avec les Mac à processeur M1, ça devrait arriver prochainement… Mais pour l’instant, la machine virtuelle créée doit l'être avec un système compatible ARM.

Du coup, sur un Mac M1, *il serait alors impossible d’ouvrir et utiliser une machine virtuelle existante déjà créée sur processeur Intel* _(exemple : Windows 7, 8 ou 10)_ *?*


Selon la puissance de votre boule de cristal, croyez-vous que ce sera possible dans les prochains mois… ?


----------



## baron (15 Mars 2021)

Sans doute que non. 
• https://eclecticlight.co/2021/03/14...f-the-apple-silicon-transition/#comment-58571


----------



## Dialex (15 Mars 2021)

Merci pour cette réponse.

Et j'ai lu sur internet l'information suivante : Apple précise toutefois quelques limitations, comme le fait que Rosetta ne fonctionnera pas avec les extensions de noyau (Kernel Extensions) et « les applications de machines virtuelles qui virtualisent les plateformes informatiques x86_64 ». Cela signifie que les versions actuelles de logiciels comme Parallels Desktop ou encore VMware Fusion ne pourront pas bénéficier en l'état de Rosetta 2 pour fonctionner sur les nouvelles machines.


----------



## maxou56 (17 Mars 2021)

Dialex a dit:


> Du coup, sur un Mac M1, *il serait alors impossible d’ouvrir et utiliser une machine virtuelle existante déjà créée sur processeur Intel* _(exemple : Windows 7, 8 ou 10)_ *?*


Bonjour,
Oui c'est ça il faut des OS ARM 64bit (attention ce n'est pas non plus compatible ARM 32bit)
Linux ARM64 ou non officiellement windows 10 ARM (qui peux émuler les logiciels x86 et en bêta les x86_64).



Dialex a dit:


> Selon la puissance de votre boule de cristal, croyez-vous que ce sera possible dans les prochains mois… ?


Ça s'appelle de l'émulation, il n'y a semble t'il rien en cours chez Parallels Desktop ou VMware.
A l'époque des Mac powerPC il y a avait par exemple "Virtual PC"
Si ça sort les performances ne seront vraiment pas top.

Sinon si tu souhaites juste utiliser certains logiciels windows (32 et 64bit) il y a crossover (ça ne fonctionne pas avec tout)








						CrossOver runs the Windows software you need on Mac, Linux and ChromeOS.
					

Don't buy a Windows license, don't reboot and don't use a Virtual Machine. Try a free trial of CrossOver to run your Windows software on Mac, Linux and ChromeOS.




					www.codeweavers.com


----------



## Dialex (19 Mars 2021)

OK… Je peux donc espérer avoir une version optimisée M1 de Parallels (ça doit arriver…) avec plusieurs Windows 10 ARM officiel (des rumeurs sur une date prévue ?) sur lesquels je pourrais installer différentes versions d’Office, par exemple de 2013 à 2019.
Ça semble faisable ?!

_Plusieurs versions d’Office car pour former en entreprise, je veux m’adapter à toutes les configurations selon le client._

Après, c’est vrai qu'un émulateur qui va porter Windows ARM, qui va lui-même servir d’émulateur pour porter un Office x86, ça risque d’être lent… comme un PC !


----------



## chafpa (20 Mars 2021)

Et on crachera à nouveau au bassinet pour avoir une mise à jour de Parallels.


----------



## Kirekard (12 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

j'ai fait  l'expérience sur mon Mac Mini M1, j'ai installé Parallels Technical Preview et téléchargé la _preview_ de Windows ARM et j'ai donc un Windows 10 apparemment fonctionnel sur mon Mac. L'intégration à macOS est vraiment bluffante !
Je cherche à faire marcher mon vénérable logiciel d'édition de partition Passport Encore, qui est bloqué en 32 bits et dont les développeur ne donnent plus aucun signe de vie depuis la sortie de Catalina .
En attendant une solution pour faire tourner Mojave sur les M1 (très peu probable à ce que je comprends...) j'ai donc installé la version Windows d'Encore. Et bien ça fonctionne plutôt bien, malgré une latence du clavier midi.
Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que c'est également une version 32 bits ???


----------



## maxou56 (12 Avril 2021)

Kirekard a dit:


> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que c'est également une version 32 bits ???


Bonjour,
Oui windows 10 ARM émule les app x86 32bit (et en bêta les app x86_64 64bit).


Kirekard a dit:


> En attendant une solution pour faire tourner Mojave sur les M1 (très peu probable à ce que je comprends...)


Trés peu probable (sauf pour l’exploit, ou bidouille, mais pas utilisable réellement) car il faudrais un émulateur et qui accepte l’installation de Mac OS x86_64. De plus les performances seront très faible.


----------



## Kirekard (12 Avril 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Trés peu probable car il faudrais un émulateur et qui accepte l’installation de Mac OS x86_64. De plus les performances seront très faible.


C'est ce que je craignais, et c'est vraiment douloureux car je travaille depuis 30 ans sur ce logiciel, ayant accumulé des milliers de partitions. J'ai essayé d'autres éditeurs mais rien qui puisse remplacer mon imprégnation dans ce logiciel !
Même avec la version PC je suis bridé  ! Je n'ai plus qu'à collectionner les MacBook Pro 15" (car c'est un minimum pour moi) tournant sur Mojave !
Merci des infos !


----------



## maxou56 (12 Avril 2021)

Kirekard a dit:


> Même avec la version PC je suis bridé !


Tu as essayé avec crossover? Il permet d'installer des (certains pas tous) logiciels windows 32bit.


----------



## Kirekard (12 Avril 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Tu as essayé avec crossover? Il permet d'installer des (certains pas tous) logiciels windows 32bit.


Oui mais le résultat faisait pitié ! Ça ramait terrible.
Avec Parallels presque tout marche bien, mais comme je le disait je n'ai pas la fluidité de la version mac et il y a quelques fonctions qui manquent. Mais au moins pour préserver mon "patrimoine" de partitions ça pourra suffire. Quant à travailler à flux tendu avec, c'est moins évident !


----------



## dvd (24 Avril 2021)

Windows x86 en natif sur arm cela semble compliqué à court terme. La volonté de Microsoft est de proposer Windows as a Service sur son infrastructure azur. 
Cela réglerait tes problèmes. Mais faut un abonnement... Tu peux tester sur sur M1: 








						Créez votre compte gratuit Azure aujourd’hui | Microsoft Azure
					

Lancez-vous avec 12 mois de services gratuits, plus de 40 services toujours gratuits et un crédit de 200 USD. Créez votre compte gratuit avec Microsoft Azure.




					azure.microsoft.com


----------



## chafpa (22 Juin 2021)

Il y a quelques temps que je ne suis pas venu sur ce topic.

Question car cela ne ma parait pas clair ..... c'est l'âge : Parallels Desktop 16 fait-il fonctionner Windows 10 sur les M1 ?

Pas tomate si j'ai rien compris SVP !


----------



## maxou56 (22 Juin 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Parallels Desktop 16 fait-il fonctionner Windows 10 sur les M1 ?


Bonjour,
Oui, windows 10 ARM (la version beta, car windows 10 ARM n’existe pas à la vente ou en téléchargement c’est uniquement en OEM pour les fabricants de PC ARM)

https://forums.macg.co/threads/vmware-fusion-12-impossible-dinstaller-windows.1359911/post-14076329


----------



## chafpa (22 Juin 2021)

Plus qu'a attendre qu'il y ait des fuites pour en avoir un avant d'envisager un éventuel et hypothétique changement d'iMac !


----------



## maxou56 (23 Juin 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Plus qu'a attendre qu'il y ait des fuites


Pour que windows 10 ARM soit officiellement disponible à la vente?
Ou pour les versions x86 (32bit) ou x86_64 (64bit) de windows? Si c’est la seconde réponse il n’y pas de fuites (??) sur un éventuel, hypothétique émulateur comme par exemple Virtual PC sur les Mac PowerPC.


----------



## maxou56 (23 Juin 2021)

dvd a dit:


> Windows x86 en natif sur arm cela semble compliqué à court terme.


Ce n'est pas la même architecture, ce n'est donc pas possible en natif ou virtualisation, il faut de l'émulation.
Mais il y a déjà des PC ARM avec windows 10 ARM (depuis quelques années).

Mais si tu parles de windows ARM en natif sur des Mac Apple Silicon?
C'est peu probable, apple ne fournit pas les informations et les pilotes pour les puces Apple Silicon et c'est de l'ARM, mais seul les instructions ARM64 sont standards, tout le reste est propriétaire (GPU, Neural Engine, pas d'instructions ARM32...)
Mais en virtualisation (officielle) le blocage est presque qu'uniquement marketing de la part de microsoft (il y a le problèmes des logiciels ARM 32, qui sont assez nombreux dans windows comme le store).


----------



## Rayane (26 Avril 2022)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Oui c'est ça il faut des OS ARM 64bit (attention ce n'est pas non plus compatible ARM 32bit)
> Linux ARM64 ou non officiellement windows 10 ARM (qui peux émuler les logiciels x86 et en bêta les x86_64).
> 
> ...


J'aimerai savoir si installer parallèle desktop sur mon mac est sécurisé et fiable ?


----------



## chafpa (26 Avril 2022)

Rayane a dit:


> J'aimerai savoir si installer parallèle desktop sur mon mac est sécurisé et fiable ?


Si tu parles des Mac M1, c'est oui. Cela fonctionne correctement depuis quelques semaines chez moi mais attention, il te faut *Parrallels 17 + Windows 11*.


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2022)

Rayane a dit:


> J'aimerai savoir si installer parallèle desktop sur mon mac est sécurisé et fiable ?


Il a toujours été sécurisé et fiable. Maintenant, le tout est de savoir quel Mac tu possèdes, car nous on l'ignore pour tenter de t'en dire plus.


----------

